# Nismo Cold air intake.



## Jordankay (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.**************.com/nissa...akes/cold_air_intakes/nismo/nism00183381.html

http://www.thenissanpartsstore.com/Pages/Ecomm/Product_detail_2.asp?prodCatId=24&prodId=93

I talked to the guy on parts with andy's and for some odd reason i was told it would not do well with my SE-R.... I am really confused now unless he is a moron? Can some one explain that please... Lol.


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

i haven't heard one bad thing about the Nismo CAI for the SER, i think he was a moron


----------



## Jordankay (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks!  i ordered it, it should be here in 1.5 weeks lol. :fluffy:


----------



## Jordankay (Aug 5, 2010)

I got my shipment, my Nismo cold air intake for my 2006 se-r part number was supposed to be 

16576-RNL15

When i got the package the instructions were for 16576-RNL25.... for a 2002-2003 altima 3.5 v6... that is what it said.... The item numbers say RNL25 also.... not the 15...

I look on google and i find the RNL25 says its for 2002-2006 altima v6... but there is only 2 search results for it! I am very confused.... are they the same thing some how? Or was i shipped the wrong item... 










Can i get some help please? right wrong....?


----------



## str8aim4me (Jan 18, 2011)

i just bought a 06 se-r .... did u ever figure this part # issue resolved? did u install? like it?


----------



## YukiNis05 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not very familiar with that intake but just incase you're not satisfied, I love my injen intake. I'm currently using it as an SRI but it can convert to a CAI.


----------



## Joughseph (Mar 26, 2012)

I have the Nismo CAI on my 06 SE-R and I love it. It sounds like a BEAST when it gets up in the rpms. Beast!!! I highly recommend it.


----------



## Joughseph (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol. Just realized how old the last post on this thread was.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Jordankay said:


> I got my shipment, my Nismo cold air intake for my 2006 se-r part number was supposed to be
> 
> 16576-RNL15
> 
> ...


It is a part number supersession.. the "15" is the old number, "25" is the newest, (probably changed manufactures)
other wise its the same part


----------

